# UGBB Icon



## PFM (Sep 18, 2013)

Submit your idea for a UGBB Icon to grace the home page.

My idea is a neutral race, gender, agenda muscle guy like a mythical muscle creature.

Maybe a protein molecule or a muscle fiber structure.

Post up good ideas, keep the BS to a minimum this is important.

Thanks,

PFM


----------



## italian1 (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought that was Jada at the top.  Are we changing him out?


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 18, 2013)

Something simple like an outline of a bodybuilder or the letters UG wrapped inside of a metal gear.. something like this

http://www.andrewcremeans.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/02GearLogo_GradientBeams.jpg


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2013)

If you use the Default style there is no pic or icon.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 18, 2013)

i would like an icon of the ultimate warrior


----------



## regular (Sep 18, 2013)

I made this banner that we can use in the short term if people like it. I used the colors from the original banner. That's test on the left and drol on the right. One of my friends swears by this combination. 







I like that we don't have steroids in the header currently though. I'm glad to see Heath gone. I actually requested his removal prior to the migration. I'd like to  see maybe Franco Columbu pulling on one side and Arnold benching on the other. Both of these men were powerlifters and BBers so they should represent everyone. No matter how many times I've seen these pics I think they are still awesome.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 18, 2013)

I  like  the  chemical  thing regs  done.  but again  it's  drugs.   it  doesn't  go  with  the " cover  up"  of a  gear  site as a  body  building site.

 so  Arnold  gets  my  vote.


----------



## regular (Sep 18, 2013)

sparticus said:


> I  like  the  chemical  thing regs  done.  but again  it's  drugs.   it  doesn't  go  with  the " cover  up"  of a  gear  site as a  body  building site.
> 
> so  Arnold  gets  my  vote.



Thanks man, we're not covering anything up. We just had to change the theme of the site because google was being sensitive. I like the our new ambiguous theme. I think it will appeal to more people.


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2013)

Franco ..........


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 18, 2013)

Not James Franco, DF.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 18, 2013)

I always liked this one of Arnold myself. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=spi...sAQ&biw=768&bih=928#biv=i|0;d|WlPGe_-45QqHmM:


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 18, 2013)

Ha, thats a poke bowl. 

I meant this one. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=arn...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|0;d|reZLWmTTeeX6iM:


----------



## j2048b (Sep 18, 2013)

we could also put kind of a collage of the greatest lifters in the background? or even something like that in the back ground of each section, lke power lifting could get a collage of the best powerlifter, diet and nutrition could get one that shows food scales and dinner plates and so on...

for the main banner, i like reg's idea but a step further add in the collage of the worlds greatest olympians or something like that...

also like the dna sequence.. or 

something like a dungeon with weights on the floor a squat rack and  straps hanging from it, along with typical used items from the everyday grind....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 18, 2013)

In my case it would be ankle and wrist weights, unitards, and plastic coated dumbbells.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think PFM would agree with..






:32 (18):


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 18, 2013)

Put ARNOLD on the left side and SERGIO on the right side.
Done.
Over.


----------



## PFM (Sep 18, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Put ARNOLD on the left side and SERGIO on the right side.
> Done.
> Over.



That isn't fair to the brown, yellow, red and green guys.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe a more friendly Arnold ya know.....












hahah joking.


----------



## Jada (Sep 18, 2013)

Branch warren! Hes the man


----------



## bronco (Sep 18, 2013)

DJ21 said:


> I think PFM would agree with..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol... You got my vote


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

k, if you are going to put people as the icon...make it a male and female


----------



## j2048b (Sep 18, 2013)

Alpha! Hahaha hell no we cant show those pics on the ug! Those are funny!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2013)

Jenner said:


> k, if you are going to put people as the icon...make it a male and nood female



That's a great idea.


I don't have any specific image to contribute at this point, but I just hope its something simple. This site is very "clean" looking and I'd like it to stay that way.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> 
> I don't have any specific image to contribute at this point, but I just hope its something simple. This site is very "clean" looking and I'd like it to stay that way.



I like what you did there


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

this is pretty awesome


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

we could also look for a photo of favorite BB's posing together


----------



## 502 (Sep 18, 2013)

I pm'ed my idea to ADmin the day the new site went up.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

501s finest said:


> I pm'ed my idea to ADmin the day the new site went up.



yea well that's not telling us anything


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 18, 2013)

PFM said:


> That isn't fair to the brown, yellow, red and green guys.






If one doesn't respect this I don't believe the agenda is bodybuilding then.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2013)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww! Jenn I like my Boobs with skin on them.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

hahahahhaahaha, I though it was kind of cool


----------



## Seeker (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd like to see a blowup of GK's avi


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww! Jenn I like my Boobs with skin on them.



Gonna have to go with DF on this one, I got creeped out!  Jenn the nursing side of you makes you immune to that!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Gonna have to go with DF on this one, I got creeped out!  Jenn the nursing side of you makes you immune to that!



I saw that exhibit, forget what it's called now with all of this type of stuff...was badass


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I saw that exhibit, forget what it's called now with all of this type of stuff...was badass



I saw that too Jenn when it was in Boston.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I saw that too Jenn when it was in Boston.



whats it frickin called


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

Bodies: The Exhibition!


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Bodies: The Exhibition!



Yea, that was some freaky shit.  Damn camel cut in half & shit.  I had the DVD too, but I think I let some ass borrow it & they of course didn't return it.


----------



## regular (Sep 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Yea, that was some freaky shit.  Damn camel cut in half & shit.  I had the DVD too, but I think I let some ass borrow it & they of course didn't return it.



It's called bodyworks no? I've been to that before. All of the plasticized people and animals.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 18, 2013)

My thought:


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

Not bad, but tomorrow I will be putting up a poll for votes


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

regular said:


> It's called bodyworks no? I've been to that before. All of the plasticized people and animals.



Bodies: The Exhibition!


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2013)

It's the same deal as bodyworks.  All plastic bodies ect....


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 18, 2013)

Can we get a silhouette of a nakey Jen up there? 
Please and Thank you?!
(Sorry sis!)


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Can we get a silhouette of a nakey Jen up there?
> Please and Thank you?!
> (Sorry sis!)



I'm all for a Jenn side or under boob shot up there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2013)

x2 for boobs.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Can we get a silhouette of a nakey Jen up there?
> Please and Thank you?!
> (Sorry sis!)



I have a good one somewhere 



Dfeaton said:


> I'm all for a Jenn side or under boob shot up there.





NbleSavage said:


> x2 for boobs.



Not thinking boobs are what this site is about fellas!!!! lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Not thinking boobs are what this site is about fellas!!!! lol



As Administrator allow me to clarify. Yes it is. It is 100% about  boobs.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> As Administrator allow me to clarify. Yes it is. It is 100% about  boobs.



well hell then.............................................................................................................................................


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2013)

[/QUOTE]Not thinking boobs are what this site is about fellas!!!! lol [/QUOTE]

The Hell you say!  Everything is about the boobs!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, who said titties? Im in.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 19, 2013)

Straight in the spank bank



Jenner said:


>


----------



## Yaya (Sep 19, 2013)

Big boobs...everywhere¡¡


----------



## Gt500face (Sep 19, 2013)

Arnold*******


----------



## Azog (Sep 19, 2013)

Jenner said:


> this is pretty awesome



I thought we agreed to not publicly share this photo of us?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 19, 2013)

what about this pic of me and Tiller watching boyz in the hood


----------



## Azog (Sep 19, 2013)

Yaya said:


> View attachment 614
> 
> 
> what about this pic of me and Tiller watching boyz in the hood



Ahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## don draco (Sep 19, 2013)

Yaya said:


> View attachment 614
> 
> 
> what about this pic of me and Tiller watching boyz in the hood



loooool :32 (18):


----------



## Jada (Sep 19, 2013)

Yaya said:


> View attachment 614
> 
> 
> what about this pic of me and Tiller watching boyz in the hood



Lmfao :32 (2):


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 19, 2013)

Azog said:


> I thought we agreed to not publicly share this photo of us?



couldn't help myself..its so frickin sexy!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 20, 2013)

or something simple




this is cool


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 20, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> or something simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like the last dude, now find a chick like that


----------



## DF (Sep 20, 2013)

I like that last dude as well...coolish


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 20, 2013)

again..just throwing it out there.  that last guy will look good with the rest of the site "very cartoonish" in other words....not very realistic. 
the smileys here are toony.  the icons used for the separate section are toonish.  same as with the last submission for a mascot.

I liked the "realistic" look of SI.  alot of the members here are jumping on the good move bandwagon. but honestly  I loved SI...this new look is more towards teens perspective.  


just my two pennies


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 20, 2013)

sparticus said:


> again..just throwing it out there.  that last guy will look good with the rest of the site "very cartoonish" in other words....not very realistic.
> the smileys here are toony.  the icons used for the separate section are toonish.  same as with the last submission for a mascot.
> 
> I liked the "realistic" look of SI.  alot of the members here are jumping on the good move bandwagon. but honestly  I loved SI...this new look is more towards teens perspective.
> ...



You're just a grumpy bastard...lol I like this better as I had to cringe every time I logged onto SI with the big ass word STEROID for all to see


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 20, 2013)

jen doll... listen  I'm in  this  with  you.   that old  banner was  trouble....

I  like  the new  name n  the idea  behind it.  

but  the  lay out is  too toonish.

btw...is  there  other " themes"?

also... who ever  made  that  ****ing awesome "the  underground" mini  banner  at  the  lower  right of  the  pages.   your a  ****ing  genius.  I  vote  for  that as our site wide  banner  at  the top.
 we  don't  have to have the ug bodybuilding  in  the  banner  if  it's  already in thr url

 let's  just  call  this  places  the  underground


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 20, 2013)

sparticus said:


> jen doll... listen  I'm in  this  with  you.   that old  banner was  trouble....
> 
> I  like  the new  name n  the idea  behind it.
> 
> ...



I do like that, never saw it...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 20, 2013)

kinda like the iron den known as the den...we can be just. "the underground"


----------



## 69nites (Sep 21, 2013)

sparticus said:


> again..just throwing it out there.  that last guy will look good with the rest of the site "very cartoonish" in other words....not very realistic.
> the smileys here are toony.  the icons used for the separate section are toonish.  same as with the last submission for a mascot.
> 
> I liked the "realistic" look of SI.  alot of the members here are jumping on the good move bandwagon. but honestly  I loved SI...this new look is more towards teens perspective.
> ...


What's funny about that to me is that this site was initially made for vets only and si was supposed to appeal to guys new to the community.

Most vets don't want to be associated with a site that has steroid in the URL and syringes and pills everywhere. That's a newb thing. Honestly if it wasn't for friendship with mugz I never even would have visited si. I know many others felt the same.


----------



## Jada (Sep 21, 2013)

creekrat said:


>



Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 21, 2013)

69nites said:


> What's funny about that to me is that this site was initially made for vets only and si was supposed to appeal to guys new to the community.
> 
> Most vets don't want to be associated with a site that has steroid in the URL and syringes and pills everywhere. That's a newb thing. Honestly if it wasn't for friendship with mugz I never even would have visited si. I know many others felt the same.



nites I really enjoy reading  your posts.  you have lots of knowledge and I wish you would visit/post more often.


----------



## djt248 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just throwing this one out there.


----------



## djt248 (Sep 22, 2013)

It fits the site but it's a little plain.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2013)

How about the sandow? A nice pic of the best trophy a guy can have.


----------



## regular (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## regular (Sep 25, 2013)

Seeker said:


> How about the sandow? A nice pic of the best trophy a guy can have.



I like this idea.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 25, 2013)

I like this alot so far! Needs one or two more pics though. That one is for sure. I'd rather piss on an Arnold pic because he sold out and I dont give a shit how great u USED to be if u eventually become a sellout then piss off. Gimme Branch Warren hardcore and a smokin hot ripped chick to complete this trifecta.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 25, 2013)

I like piana in there somewhere....


----------



## Jada (Sep 25, 2013)

Branch!!!!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2013)

Random pics of us members! Jada w the trunk... Pob with his peanutbutter f-u-c-k sock and his pop tarts... Df and his american pie on the counter all mangled from his small wee wee... 

Spongy covered in carbs lookin like a ton o fun

And finally me covered in hot delicious chocolote and fat girls everywhere! 

Thats how we should roll!


----------



## JOMO (Sep 25, 2013)

Im suggesting just sticking to a picture of weights/chalk bowl or something simple. Since no matter what we all will have a preference on Whom we would want in the main page.


----------



## regular (Sep 27, 2013)

Seeker said:


> How about the sandow? A nice pic of the best trophy a guy can have.



correcting the image


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 27, 2013)

thats ugly


----------



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2013)

Damn, Jenner. It's the Sandow!  If I could go back 20 years and do a few things differently.


----------



## regular (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks good to me Reg


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 27, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Damn, Jenner. It's the Sandow!  If I could go back 20 years and do a few things differently.



hey, just sayin...I don't like it

Talked about having the "The Underground" logo in the bottom right corner as the Main logo...Admin just needs to chime in


----------



## DF (Sep 27, 2013)

Jenner said:


> hey, just sayin...I don't like it
> 
> Talked about having the "The Underground" logo in the bottom right corner as the Main logo...Admin just needs to chime in



Jenn thinks the penis is way too small.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 27, 2013)

DF said:


> Jenn thinks the penis is way too small.



Maybe that's what it is...nah...just don't like it!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 27, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Bodies: The Exhibition!



Saw this down by the seaport in NY, very interesting!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 27, 2013)

Jenner said:


> this is pretty awesome



If a man and a woman are to be chosen, this definitely looks like a tasteful image!!  I definitely prefer a toned woman, than a muscular one. Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 27, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> If a man and a woman are to be chosen, this definitely looks like a tasteful image!!  I definitely prefer a toned woman, than a muscular one. Lol



I really like this image also


----------



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2013)

I know some great photographers, Jen. We could always do a shoot together.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^ I have a Polaroid!!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 27, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> ^^^ I have a Polaroid!!



lol perfect! Couple weeks of cardio and I'll be ready. Let's do it for the board, Jen.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sounds great, just have to remember where I put those damn flash cubes!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2013)

actually Azog and I could replicate that photo


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I know some great photographers, Jen. We could always do a shoot together.





Seeker said:


> lol perfect! Couple weeks of cardio and I'll be ready. Let's do it for the board, Jen.



would be super cool if it was peeps from the board!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2013)

Jenner said:


> would be super cool if it was peeps from the board!



I think we're on to something here Jen, it would very cool to have two peeps from the board to a pro shoot for the icon. If you and Azog are close then by all means make it happen!


----------

